# U.S. traffic deaths rose in 2020 despite significant decline in road travel



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

https://autos.yahoo.com/u-traffic-deaths-rose-2020-151800457.html
[HEADING=2]U.S. traffic deaths rose in 2020 despite significant decline in road travel[/HEADING]

Byron Hurd
Thu, March 4, 2021, 10:18 AM·2 min read










The increase in the rate of 2020 motor vehicle deaths in the U.S. was the largest since 1924, according to a report from the National Safety Council (NSC). More than 42,000 people are estimated to have died on U.S. roadways last year, the largest motor vehicle death tally in 13 years.
The NSC estimates that in 2020:

42,060 people died in crashes, eclipsing 2019's estimate of 39,107 - an 8% increase.
Yet vehicle miles traveled fell 13% compared to 2019, from 3,260 billion to 2,830 billion.
The mileage death rate was 1.49 deaths per 100 million miles traveled, up 24% from 1.20 in 2019.
The annual population death rate was 12.8 deaths per 100,000 people, up from 11.9 in 2019.
The NSC also said car crashes caused 4.8 million injuries requiring medical treatment. The injury-to-death ratio was 114:1.
The estimated cost of deaths, injuries, and property damage to American society in 2020 was $474.4 billion.
The nonprofit did not offer any specific explanation why deaths increased despite fewer miles traveled, but local agencies have blamed the pandemic for an upward trend in speeding infractions and traffic fatalities beginning in the second quarter of 2020.

















NSC's reported fatality totals are higher than those suggested by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) for two reasons. For starters, NSC includes deaths that happen on private roads (including parking lots and driveways), whereas NHTSA only reports fatalities that occur on public roads and highways. NHTSA also excludes any deaths that occur more than 30 days following the precipitating accident, allowing the agency to "close the books" and file a final report eight months after the close of the calendar year in question; NSC, on the other hand, tracks deaths on a rolling, 12-month basis to eliminate the need for such a sharp cutoff. The gulf between the Council's estimates and the government's is therefore between 1,700 and 2,900 per year, on average. As you can see in the above chart, while the totals are different, the trends are virtually identical.
"It is tragic that in the U.S., we took cars off the roads and didn't reap any safety benefits," said NSC President and CEO Lorraine M. Martin. "These data expose our lack of an effective roadway safety culture. It is past time to address roadway safety holistically and effectively, and NSC stands ready to assist all stakeholders, including the federal government."
The NSC says that only nine states saw a decline in road fatalities:

Alaska (-3%)
Delaware (-11%)
Hawaii (-20%)
Idaho (-7%)
Maine (-1%)
Nebraska (-9%)
New Mexico (-4%)
North Dakota (-1%)
Wyoming (-13%)
Meanwhile, seven states and the District of Columbia saw large swings (> 15%) in the other direction:

Arkansas (+26%)
Connecticut (+22%)
District of Columbia (+33%)
Georgia (+18%)
Mississippi (+19%)
Rhode Island (+26%)
South Dakota (+33%)
Vermont (+32%)

[HEADING=3][/HEADING]


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Where I live the traffic accidents definitely increased because we have a huge population of people working from home, which leaves the streets wide open and clear of traffic congestion for people who want to do 90 plus MPH.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> leaves the streets wide open and clear of traffic congestion for people who want to do 90 plus MPH.


You are seeing much of that in this Washington, as well. You will, of course, have noted that my Washington made the Top Seven with a thirty three per-cent increase in traffic fatalities. D.C. enforces its nanny-ER-uh-SEAT belt laws viciously. So much for seat belts' saving lives.

People here are driving far too fast. They blow STOP signs and red lights far more than they used to blow them.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Das Autobahn is in effect, except instead of fun it's more like rage over shutting down an entire economy


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You are seeing much of that in this Washington, as well. You will, of course, have noted that my Washington made the Top Seven with a thirty three per-cent increase in traffic fatalities. D.C. enforces its nanny-ER-uh-SEAT belt laws viciously. So much for seat belts' saving lives.
> 
> People here are driving far too fast. They blow STOP signs and red lights far more than they used to blow them.


People drive like maniacs down there. Its the MD people especially.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://autos.yahoo.com/u-traffic-deaths-rose-2020-151800457.html
> [HEADING=2]U.S. traffic deaths rose in 2020 despite significant decline in road travel[/HEADING]
> 
> Byron Hurd
> ...


Shortage of Toilet Paper Caused This !


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm surprised CA is not at the top of the list. We certainly have plenty of bad drivers on bad roads. LA and the Bay Area are the worst for accidents... they are horrible places to drive.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Shortage of Toilet Paper Caused This !
> 
> View attachment 571643
> View attachment 571645


It's Trump's fault.
Orange guy bad.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> It's Trump's fault.
> Orange guy bad.


Really
It is LIBERALS !

DEFUND THE POLICE.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I brought this up a few months ago. I noticed a traffic accident almost every day. We had 3 bicyclist vs car accidents in three days.

I happened to mention it to someone I know at the city impound yard and he said they are towing record number of accident vehicles. 

Violent crime is also up.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Where I live the traffic accidents definitely increased because we have a huge population of people working from home, which leaves the streets wide open and clear of traffic congestion for people who want to do 90 plus MPH.


Crazy. I've heard the same thing here in Cali but now the freeways are full of workers again so average speeds are way down except for the wacko midnight racers. :frown:



observer said:


> I brought this up a few months ago. I noticed a traffic accident almost every day. We had 3 bicyclist vs car accidents in three days.
> 
> I happened to mention it to someone I know at the city impound yard and he said they are towing record number of accident vehicles.
> 
> Violent crime is also up.


Violent crime is up because cops are more afraid of getting fired. Criminals know they have the advantage in many of our big cities.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The mileage death rate was 1.49 deaths per 100 million miles traveled


In the UK in the same year, the death rate was 0.487 deaths per 100 million miles travelled (source at bottom of post). That's 67% fewer deaths in the UK, or 3.1 times as many deaths in the US per mile travelled. When comparing deaths per distance travelled, effects such as differences in population size, total distances travelled, number of vehicles etc are eliminated. It's a straight measure of deaths per distance.

Having lived many years in both countries, it's easy to see why there is such a big difference in the death rates. The exceptionally high level of accidents and death on American roads is a result of the exceptionally low driving standards, level of skill and general roadcraft displayed by drivers in the US. Just a few examples:

- Drivers tailgate the car in front, driving 10 feet from the rear bumper of the car in front at 80mph.
- They pull out in front of each other on the highway, causing the car behind to slam on the brakes or swerve to avoid an accident
- They exhibit exceptionally poor spatial awareness of what is going on around their own vehicle
- Basic vehicle control and maneuvering is lacking, with many drivers unable to control their vehicles in corners or to stay in their lanes
- The "every man for himself" mentality, e.g. when vehicles merge or want to change lanes ahead, the common technique here is to accelerate to close the gap in front to prevent this.

The level of aggression displayed on the roads here is scary. As is the lack of a sense of cooperation with other drivers and of sharing the road. It's the individualist notion of, "I'm me; I'm going first and F everyone else".

Part of it is lack of driver training and the fact that the driving test is laughably easy. Another part of it is the individualist "me first" culture of this country. This was exemplified very well by Trump, incidentally.

The solution? Start educating drivers, both existing and new. In roadcraft and basic driving skill, but also in the idea that the roads are for all to share and use, and that cooperation between road users is better for everyone.

https://assets.publishing.service.g...ported-road-casualties-annual-report-2019.pdf


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In the UK in the same year, the death rate was 0.487 deaths per 100 million miles travelled (source at bottom of post). That's 67% fewer deaths in the UK, or 3.1 times as many deaths in the UK
> 
> Having lived many years in both countries, it's easy to see why. The exceptionally high level of accidents and death on American roads is a result of the exceptionally low driving standards, level of skill and general roadcraft displayed by drivers in the US. Just a few examples:
> 
> ...


What do you expect in a Country that administers hiring for Government jobs on a " Points" system rather than a skills test ?

I.mean really.

America subsidises inabilities.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The solution? Start educating drivers, both existing and new. In roadcraft and basic driving skill, but also in the idea that the roads are for all to share and use, and that cooperation between road users is better for everyone.


Back when I took Drivers Ed and Training in High School, that is a large amount of what was taught. We were taught to give the other guy a break. And that everyone makes mistakes so expect it and don't be surprised. And how to deal with complete brake and power steering failure, and going off the road to gravel on the right, and ... all kinds of stuff.

It was a long time ago, so ... it's completely irrelevant now.
Sit down boomer.

Yes dear.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Back when I took Drivers Ed and Training in High School, that is a large amount of what was taught. We were taught to give the other guy a break. And that everyone makes mistakes so expect it and don't be surprised. And how to deal with complete brake and power steering failure, and going off the road to gravel on the right, and ... all kinds of stuff.
> 
> It was a long time ago, so ... it's completely irrelevant now.
> Sit down boomer.
> ...


I got the most time driving in High School Drivers Ed.
The other 3 guys showed up stoned everyday & coach wouldnt let them drive.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

The solution is clear. We must ban assault and high capacity vehicles. No one has the need to go over 30 mph. No one has the need to carry more than 1 passenger. America in the early 20th century was happy with a vehicle of this spec. We should be too.

A 5000 pound vehicle travelling at 70 miles per hour has an impact force of over 6,200,000 foot pounds. A 9mm bullet weighing 115 grains and going 1150 feet per second has an impact force less than 365 foot pounds at the muzzle and decreases with distance. The vehicle has the force of nearly 17,000 bullets hitting at the same time. Its a weapon of mass destruction. These weapons of war must be banned. 

Owners of vehicles that can't exceed 30 mph or carry more than 1 passenger will be subject to background checks. If they've violated vehicle laws the past, they should be forbidden ownership and use of motorized vehicles. In fact, if they've committed any felony at all, they must be forbidden ownership and use of motorized vehicles. If we can't trust them to file their income taxes, we can't trust them behind the wheel. We need to close the used car loophole, too.

In addition, if a neighbor of a vehicle owner accuses the vehicle owner of anger issues, the vehicle owner's vehicle should be confiscated with no need for a trial. The vehicle owner's house should be searched for evidence of other vehicles (keys, pictures, etc.).

Areas near where children congregate shall be deemed vehicle free. 

Please join the Bradly Campaign to Prevent Vehicle Violence, the Corp to Stop Vehicle Violence, Everycity for Vehicle Safety, Mayors against Illegal Vehicles, Moms Demand Action for Vehicle Sense in USA, etc.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I got the most time driving in High School Drivers Ed.
> The other 3 guys showed up stoned everyday & coach wouldnt let them drive.


I bet he passed them though ...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

bsliv said:


> A 5000 pound vehicle travelling at 70 miles per hour has an impact force of over 6,200,000 foot pounds


D'oh! Your calculations are waaaaaay off. A 5000 pound vehicle travelling at 70mph has a kinetic energy of 819,018 foot pounds, not "over 6,200,000" foot pounds.

When referring to bodies in motion, foot pounds refers to energy, not to force, and they are not interchangeable. Since force = mass x acceleration, the impact force delivered by the car depends on how quickly it decelerates after the impact. This, in turn, depends on both the structure of the vehicle and on the mass and structure of the object that the car hits.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> D'oh! Your calculations are waaaaaay off. A 5000 pound vehicle travelling at 70mph has a kinetic energy of 819,018 foot pounds, not "over 6,200,000" foot pounds.
> 
> When referring to bodies in motion, foot pounds refers to energy, not to force, and they are not interchangeable. Since force = mass x acceleration, the impact force delivered by the car depends on how quickly it decelerates after the impact. This, in turn, depends on both the structure of the vehicle and on the mass and structure of the object that the car hits.


You're correct that the vehicle has 819,020 foot pounds. Its the equivalent of 2,244 nine mm bullets hitting at the same time.

(I can't find where I got the 6.2 million ft-lb number.) Regardless, 2,244 bullets is a lot. I don't think the difference would matter to the person receiving the energy.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I'm surprised CA is not at the top of the list. We certainly have plenty of bad drivers on bad roads. LA and the Bay Area are the worst for accidents... they are horrible places to drive.


True but it is always that way so no real noticeable increase.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I noticed this last March when things first started to sour. The roads were empty. I'm going 10 over and someone would pass me at a speed high enough to lift paint off the side of the car. I think it was stress, anxiety, fear and anger that propelled this. I stopped driving April and may because I was concerned about other drivers as well as the covid.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I noticed this last March when things first started to sour. The roads were empty. I'm going 10 over and someone would pass me at a speed high enough to lift paint off the side of the car. I think it was stress, anxiety, fear and anger that propelled this. I stopped driving April and may because I was concerned about other drivers as well as the covid.


I think it was cops not wanting to catch Covid . . .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jst1dreamr said:


> True but it is always that way so no real noticeable increase.


A third of the drivers here don't have a drivers license or insurance ... or speak english.

But, they can vote ...


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Back in the 70 some cars were tapped out at 80 miles an hour couldn't go any faster


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Alantc said:


> Back in the 70 some cars were tapped out at 80 miles an hour couldn't go any faster


MUSTANG PONY WITH A STRAIGHT 6 & 3 SPEED


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

We lack education in the driving department so easily it’s not funny. We have idiots who DOT and FDOT. It’s ridiculous. We have zero standards in this country


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

bsliv said:


> The solution is clear. We must ban assault and high capacity vehicles. No one has the need to go over 30 mph. No one has the need to carry more than 1 passenger. America in the early 20th century was happy with a vehicle of this spec. We should be too.


Just curious, are you super-conservative or super-liberal?


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Just curious, are you super-conservative or super-liberal?


I am anti authoritarian. I am pro liberty. My post was sarcasm.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

You got me!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> D'oh! Your calculations are waaaaaay off. A 5000 pound vehicle travelling at 70mph has a kinetic energy of 819,018 foot pounds, not "over 6,200,000" foot pounds.
> 
> When referring to bodies in motion, foot pounds refers to energy, not to force, and they are not interchangeable. Since force = mass x acceleration, the impact force delivered by the car depends on how quickly it decelerates after the impact. This, in turn, depends on both the structure of the vehicle and on the mass and structure of the object that the car hits.


Oh yeah? Well my gun shoots 30 magazine clips in half a second.

My gun also shoots heat seeking bullets that cook game.

Don't try to tell me my physics are wrong! I've got experts on my side!


----------



## real-trip (Apr 14, 2016)

Dont forget every year more and more inexperienced drivers get licenses


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

bsliv said:


> I am anti authoritarian. I am pro liberty. My post was sarcasm.












You saying that's an excuse for posting incorrect calculations?


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 573353
> 
> 
> You saying that's an excuse for posting incorrect calculations?


No, I said that in response to a question. I already corrected my calculation and it made no difference to the point of my original post. Getting shot by more than 2000 bullets at the same time is sufficient to do the job.

Troll much?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

bsliv said:


> No, I said that in response to a question. I already corrected my calculation and it made no difference to the point of my original post. Getting shot by more than 2000 bullets at the same time is sufficient to do the job.
> 
> Troll much?


[Loud gameshow "incorrect answer" buzzer]

Host - "Oh, I'm sorry, bsliv, that's an incorrect answer. The correct response was a photo of Al Pacino with the caption, 'Yeah, whaddaya gonna do 'boudit?"


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> photo of Al Pacino


Umm, maybe De Niro? But your point is understood.

A simple error should not be enough to disguise a point. Agreed?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I drive like a granny now. Speeders hate me. :roflmao:


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Alantc said:


> Back in the 70 some cars were tapped out at 80 miles an hour couldn't go any faster


"The little nash rambler pulled right beside..."


----------

